# Greg Koukl



## cih1355 (Sep 22, 2008)

I watched a video where Greg Koukl talks mostly about Christ's atonement. It is clear that he believes that Jesus did not die for everyone, but he sounds like an Arminian because he said that Jesus died for those who would meet the condition of receiving salvation. 

Here is the video clip:

Stand to Reason: Video Commentary - The Five Points of Calvinism Are One


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 22, 2008)

Koukl is a strong pro-life, high view of scripture, old earth creationist who is often heard with some of his fellow Biola/Talbot friends. But, on this issue, anyway, he seems pretty clear:



> Here's what bothers me. We've talked a lot here about the issue of salvation, and whether God is the ultimate author of it or man is. This is the Calvinism vs. Arminianism debate. *I've noticed a tendency of people who argue against my view-- that God chooses man for salvation*-- and they simply keep going to their texts that talk about man choosing God.
> 
> Those verses do have to be taken into consideration in any overall assessment. Sometimes, though, it's like they're saying, *"Where are Koukl and the rest of these Reformed guys getting this stuff?* They're just making it all up, because here are my proof texts that are so clear."
> 
> ...


----------

